# [Italian NR] Contardi Giovanni 4x4x4 avg5 44.68



## contacube (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 7, 2010)

O_O Congrats.
You are soooooo fast.


----------



## Jani (Jun 7, 2010)

Wow, super fast hand, the judge is like "whoaa"
So, do you use Maru like everyone else right now?


----------



## contacube (Jun 7, 2010)

Jani said:


> Wow, super fast hand, the judge is like "whoaa"
> So, do you use Maru like everyone else right now?



no i use a MINI QJ,yesterday e won also a maru's 444 but i prefer QJ's one


----------

